# Transmission replacement questions



## 240sxMaxima (Jun 16, 2020)

So Im stuck now swapping my girlfriends trans in her 05 Maxima and was wondering a few things. First is there a specific fluid people have found that runs better in these or just the oem stuff? Secondly I know the filter is in the trans and I need to disassemble it to replace it, the replacement trans has 110k on it, so Im wondering is it worth it to replace the filter while I have the trans on the bench? Third and last is there anything else people normally replace or change on these trans while there are out before I put it in? Main concern is hers failed at 150k so Im hoping to get more then 40k miles out of this next one.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan to disassemble the tranny, take a look at the strainer (filter) for any debris; while in there find the three magnets that are on the oil reservoir plate; clean them up. As far as using a favorite ATF, the OEM oil is as good as any. You can look into the Mobil1 Synthetic ATF.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no filter, only a screen mesh, so no need to replace it. I would replace the diff seals, at least, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to replace the front seal where the torque converter is and to check the engine rear main crank seal. I use Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF in every automatic transmission I own. It's compatible with NissanMatic "D," "S," "J" and "K." Also, it's only costs $18/gallon jug at Walmart, so it's a lot less expensive than NissanMatic. Castrol Transmax Import Multi-Vehicle ATF is another good choice.


----------

